# Filtering for edited images?



## marin (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm looking for a way to filter for or collect edited images!
I tried to create a smart collection with the edit date, but it shows newer, unedited files as well. Looking for badges isn't an option with 45''' pics.

Any ideas?

Thanks!
   Marin


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 28, 2008)

Try under the Metadata filters on the Filter Bar.  If you select Develop Preset, you can select everything except 'Default Settings' for the edited files.


----------



## marin (Jul 28, 2008)

Awesome! I just tried it, I can filter for "custom", and I see only edited images.

Thanks a lot Victiora!


----------



## marin (Jul 28, 2008)

This also has the funny effect of photos disappearing once you decide your edit sucks and you click "reset" - poof! the pic is gone


----------



## jimburgess (Jul 28, 2008)

marin said:


> This also has the funny effect of photos disappearing once you decide your edit sucks and you click "reset" - poof! the pic is gone



This is the way any filter setting works. When you clicked reset, the photo is no longer "edited". And the photo has only disappeared from the filtered set, not from the LR database. For example, if you filter by Pick flag and then remove the Pick flag from a given photo in the displayed set, it is no longer part of the set so it disappears from view. To see it again, you have to turn off that filter setting.

To get around this, you can apply a color label to the photos in the original filtered set, and that label will stick no matter the filter setting.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 29, 2008)

I think Marin was kidding Jim!  :lol:


----------



## marin (Jul 29, 2008)

I was kidding, it's of course just a matter of how this works. 

Still, I was filtering for edited images, picked one out where I wanted to change some setting, played around in Develop for a few minutes, then decided I wanted to start over, hit reset, and had the photo disappear from the develop module. 

It took me a while to realize why it had disappeared, since I had simply forgotten about the filtering.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 29, 2008)

I know, confused me the first time that happened too Marin!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 29, 2008)

I used to use a Quick Collection for gathering images that need keywording, while working in Develop. I've recently found it's easier on my fingers if I use a star-rating of 1.
It's just physically more automatic to hit the numpad 1 key, rather than try to touch-type the 'b' key, in the reduced lighting of my edit area.

The point being, if I'm not careful with filters now, the 1-stars disappear just like Marin's.
Even though I know what's happening, it's disconcerting.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Aug 3, 2008)

Topic moved.


----------

